# Indian Lake - Moundwood



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Is there open water at moundwood? Would like to try it Sunday PM. Thanks


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

I talked to Lakeside Pro Bass about 7:30 this morning. He said it was still locked up.
Maybe the rain will melt it off by tomorrow.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Has anyone been on the ice yet? I’m not sure it was strong enough yet but curious if anyone’s been out.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

I know that a couple of guys have been out. Was too thin for me yet. I saw a couple people mention 2.25-3" on a FB group.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

That’s what i was thinking. Just enough ice for a body but not comfortably safe. Now with the weather warming up it’ll be slow to thicken up again


----------



## james. (Sep 20, 2016)

There was open water yesterday on the east side of the bridge not much. wind and rain may open it up more


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, hit the hole by Crane town Bridge. Lots of current and some shad but no hungry saugs. Also tried Oldfield channel, no current or shad, and by the lake wood ramp. Went up the river from Moundwood and also tried across from the ramps. Plenty of current, dirty water and again no saugs. The only place there was ice where I fished was out from Lake Wood and at Crane Town but the current kept it pushed back from the bridge. Had a good fall but that's zero fish for the last four trips, so I guess I'll bid fair well to Indian till the spring.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I can’t wait to try my new flasher and go for some eyes through ice this year. Slayed Crappie last year without a flasher at indian but never went for saugeye. I’m glad i’ll actually have something to help me out.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

put the boat in at black hawk today, fished long island area, dream bridge, moundwood, we hit everywhere didn't get anything. moundwood is muddy.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Drove by moundwood today. Two guys fishing from the bank and one boat near the bridge. Didn't see anything caught. Water was moving pretty good and was pretty muddy.


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

We hit Blackhawk yesterday afternoon (3-6p, roughly) and left with nothing but the smell of skunk on the boat. It was a little muddy from the rain. Tried Joshys, vib-Es, pimples, and jerk baits starting just before dark. 
The lake was a little rough so we decided to turn back after a couple hundred yard run towards Moundwood as we didn't want to make the wet run back after dark.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I plan on fishing there this weekend, not my most confident trip especially with the milkshake water and freezing temps


----------



## FISHDAD95 (Jun 7, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the water conditions of Indian now??
Thinking of heading that way later today with a family friend home for winter break and wanting to fish for daughter!!
Any info would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## FISHDAD95 (Jun 7, 2005)

Meant to say “Saugeye”


----------

